# Car Sharing in Madrid area



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know the know the name of a car share site in the Madrid community please as I have been told that there is a national site but nobody knows the name. Thanks


----------



## Alice_Thornton (May 13, 2011)

yes, it's w w w . comuto . e s (sorry, I'm not allowed to post URLs yet  )


----------

